# Surefire little collector first thread in CPF



## marklanchafan (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi first time to post in this section. Only part of my collection. i will post more if I have more time for pics. 
few Surefire. don't have much time for taking photo. 
And I am just having iph 4S .... 
Hope you guys like my pics. Thanks


----------



## Tana (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow... nice collection... How long you've been collecting Surefires ???


----------



## marklanchafan (Apr 10, 2013)

Tana said:


> Wow... nice collection... How long you've been collecting Surefires ???



Hi Tana 
Thank you 
I have been collecting about 2 year.. not many but enough..


----------



## Tana (Apr 10, 2013)

Mods will probably move your thread (merge) with existing one of some kind but... :welcome:


----------



## marklanchafan (Apr 10, 2013)

Tana said:


> Mods will probably move your thread (merge) with existing one of some kind but... :welcome:



But this is the collecting thread ....


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 11, 2013)

very nice collection!!!
you have some unique pieces in there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice lights and very nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## marklanchafan (Apr 17, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> very nice collection!!!
> you have some unique pieces in there. Thanks for sharing.



Not that unique... common SF.. Thank you


----------



## marklanchafan (Apr 17, 2013)

880arm said:


> Very nice lights and very nice pics :thumbsup:



Thank you very much. I will take more photos if I have time.


----------



## tapa (Jul 8, 2013)

nice collection, surefire is the best flashlight i have used


----------

